# Do you think Marijuana should be legal?



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Why or why not?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Legal because I just don't see why not. Plenty of **** that's actually harmful is legal, and marijuana is better for you than many other things.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

There's no excuse while cigarettes are legal.

Well, besides the obvious. Let's get the Mary Jane lobbyists on it, fast! Maybe when the drug companies figure out a way to compete...


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

lock them potsmokers up and throw away the key


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It's safer than alcohol. Especially when you try to smoke your alcohol.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> smoke your alcohol.


hell yeah


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Legal, as long as it isn't in public.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

I smoke when I feel like it, and people would say I am addicted whereas I don't know an alcoholic that can actually quit at anytime....


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Think of the children!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

As long as it's not public and people do it in their own homes, I don't see the big deal.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

BobbyByThePound said:


> Think of the children!


I get my pot from children!


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

It should be legal.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Maybe for medicinal purposes, but otherwise NO.
It has messed up too many lives. Everybody walking around like Shaggy from Scooby Doo.

Stand up and get your freakin' act together, people! :bat


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Maybe for medicinal purposes, but otherwise NO.
> It has messed up too many lives.* Everybody walking around like Shaggy from Scooby Doo.*
> 
> Stand up and get your freakin' act together, people! :bat


And that is a bad thing? :teeth


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Should it be legal? Of course.

Do I actually want it to be legal? No. I myself am a former pot smoker and I won't lie. If it were legalized tomorrow, I'd go get me some and spend the next month stoned. 

However, the pot culture harbors a lot of political sewage that I strongly dislike. These people deserve to suffer and if the only way that can happen is pot stays illegal, I'm fine with it. I'm not gonna get caught with even a tiny amount of it because I'm simply not going to smoke it as long as it's even the slightest bit illegal.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Maybe for medicinal purposes, but otherwise NO.
> It has messed up too many lives. Everybody walking around like Shaggy from Scooby Doo.
> 
> Stand up and get your freakin' act together, people! :bat


 As far as this goes, I think this opinion is pretty common but wrongheaded. I think that for people who smoke pot and end up with "ruined lives" the downward spiral was probably in progress long before they ever came into contact with pot. You have to remember a lot of these people are pretty young so the structure they have in their lives before pot has been provided for them completely free of charge. They didn't previously have any choice but to "have their act together". A certain amount of people are always going to grow up into a hopeless adulthood.

Pot does free a person's mind and for that reason, a lot of people who are holding on desperately to hope that just isn't there will allow themselves to finally just let go and see what happens. For some people, it actually might open some doors they didn't know were even there. The outcome can certainly be bad too though. But the question is whether or not it would have happened anyway. Just because it happens sooner than it would have otherwise doesn't mean it wasn't inevitable.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I voted yes it should be legal and regulated. I see alcohol more of an issue than smoking weed.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

sprode said:


> There's no excuse while cigarettes are legal.
> 
> Well, besides the obvious. Let's get the Mary Jane lobbyists on it, fast! Maybe when the drug companies figure out a way to compete...


Cigarettes are barely legal anymore. In Ohio, the tax on a pack of cigarettes is $1.25 or about 25%. It is illegal to smoke in public places except in designated areas at least 60 feet from entry ways.



millenniumman75 said:


> Maybe for medicinal purposes, but otherwise NO.
> It has messed up too many lives. Everybody walking around like Shaggy from Scooby Doo.
> 
> Stand up and get your freakin' act together, people! :bat


Alcohol has messed up far more lives than pot smoking ever has and it is legal. Many people who drink turn violent when drunk. Pot smokers do not.

It is my opinion that marijuana should be under the same kind of controls as alcohol.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm not sure. But cigarettes and alcohol are legal, and apparently they are more dangerous to your health than marijuana. I think I'll vote Yes, legal and regulated.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Legal and regulated. Have the same kind of thing like with cigarettes in regards to public use, no smoking/vaping inside public places like shopping malls/centers, restaurants and such, but if you want to blaze it up with your friends on a social Friday night in someone's garage, all fine.

I don't believe it is harmless (go on any drug forum and you'll see the theory of it being harmless has been debunked) but if you've developed any kind of critical thinking skills and educated yourself beyond what they teach you in early high school about marijuana and crappy biased TV news and TV shows ("WEED IS BAD MMKAY, NOT FOR ANY PARTICULAR REASON OTHER THAN WE SAY SO!"), are actually taking the time to read proper peer reviewed studies from multiple sources and you'll know how much of a minimal risk it is to an individual user.
The fact remains many OTC pharmaceutical products have SIGNIFICANTLY more potential for serious harm than marijuana.
Ask anyone that's used DXM recreationally and they'll tell you that you'll trip out 10000 times more from that than what you ever could with marijuana.
Yet it's completely legal.

It's time that people realized the FDA are hardly looking out for the American people and have their own agendas


----------



## jdilla (May 18, 2012)

It already is isn't it ? They sell it legally in nz & aus..don't quote me on that, BUT there are still dealers cause they don't feel the same as illegal weed..idk crazy rumours


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, it grows in the ground naturally. Smoke it if you got it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It should be legal. I'm not such a fan of regulation, but regulation really means taxing it and that's about the only way to get government to like something. They magically fell back in love with alcohol only 13 years after banning it all due to a desperate need for tax revenue.



MsDaisy said:


> Yes, *it grows in the ground naturally.* Smoke it if you got it.


Opium poppies & coca plants grow in the ground naturally too. They won't let us smoke them either.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I think its mighty white of the US government to allow the Native American Church to continue their use of peyote for reigious purposes, concidering they took everything else.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I think Marijuana has frazzled too many potentially active minds. :um

It's just utterly ignorant to smoke when it's know to cause health problems. I understand people who did it years ago when they weren't aware of the problems. :um But yeah, legalise it, crime will reduce as a result, and let the people who are stupid enough to smoke persist with it. Why not, no difference to me! 

But modern day smokers, I just don't see why you'd pay so much to cause self-destruction. :no

COME AT ME, HATERS. :teeth
Show me what you got brooo


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

it should be legal because people should have the right to decide what to do with their own bodies. and because it's one of the safest substances in the world and has a great deal of medical value and the fact that it's illegal is completely absurd on so many levels.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Legal, but I'd probably never touch it. I just don't believe in taking substances to improve my anxiety and stuff, but that's just me. Making it illegal doesn't seem to be benefiting anybody.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Just for medicinal purposes, you know since everyone who argues in favor of it goes "But it doesn't harm you, it helps you, it helps me get rid of my aches, it helps my depression, it helps me with lung troubles" Okay then, here it is smoke it if you have a medical problem, otherwise go drink beer or something. Or what your too afwaid of huwting your widdle wiver with some alcohol so you can impair your judgement?


What? I'm not afraid of you and your little opinions


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes It should be fully legal & treated like Cigarettes but with a 21+ age limit.
Anyone who believes it should be a criminal offense is an *** hole. (srs)


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Legalize it. Its safer than alcohol, and stoners are so much more chill and nice to hang around then drunks :cig


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't see why not. Not as if it's more dangerous than alcohol or cigarettes. Plus that would mean I don't need to hide it whenever someone comes over *shifty eyes*


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Legalize it. At least then some will have the courtesy not to smoke it indoors.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I guess, but it should be age restricted. I was completely against drugs a little while ago. Strange how quickly opinions can change. I still wouldn't use it because smoking is kinda gross and it really screws up your body. I'm unhealthy enough as it is. 

On the plus side, every pothead I've ever known has been a pacifist.


----------



## Deserted (Jul 25, 2011)

Weed is safer than alcohol, and alcohol is legal, so I don't see why the hell not.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes. I'd rather be around stoned people than drunk people. Stoned people are just kind of chill and crazy-hungry. Drunk people mess up your house and act like douche-bags. So if alcohol is legal, I don't see why pot shouldn't be.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

If alcohol is and has been legal for the past century... yes, absolutely, without a second thought, next question.

Even acid should be legal before alcohol...

I've never touched any of it besides an occasional single beer or glass of wine, BTW.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Brad5 said:


> Why or why not?


Legal. We've got more pressing issues to deal with in this country.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, i believe it should be legalized and taxed. Honestly though, its not really a pressing issue at the moment. There are much more important issues to be dealt with first, imo. Its ridiculous that people are arrested and prosecuted for simple marijuana posession(i've been there once)but its really not that hard not to get caught. Use it responsibly in your own/friends home and don't drive around smoking blunts. Small chance of you getting caught if you do this. Only concern should be when you go to buy it, but if you do this sober and drive straight you have a very small chance of anything happening.


----------



## Adam81980 (Oct 13, 2011)

It's already close to it in my state. Essentially decriminalized. It's only a civil infraction to be in possession of up to 2.25oz. in Maine. It's a ticket which cost a couple hundred dollars, but there's no arrest and no criminal charge on your record. I smoke pretty much wherever I like without fear of anything more than a ticket at worse. The only time I caught caught with a couple grams, the cop just took it away. Didn't do anything.



UltraShy said:


> Opium poppies & coca plants grow in the ground naturally too. They won't let us smoke them either.


Opium poppies and coca plants are chemically altered to produce the final product out of the raw product. Morphine is derived and converted from raw opium paste using chemicals and cooking. Then the morphine is chemically restructured into heroin.. The final product is completely different than the raw product. Same with cocoa being converted into cocaine. (Gasoline is actually used in the process of making Cocaine.) Marijuana is consumed dried in it's raw form.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't care, as long as I don't have to care about it any more than I do now.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

i think it should be legal and regulated, it would solve the jailhouse crowding problem in Texas

guy1: what are you in for?
guy2 I got busted with 2 ounces bro
guy2: what are you in for?
guy1: I killed my mom and buried her in our backyard

****ing ridiculous right??


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I believe that all drugs should be legal. Not because I think that they're all harmless, but because I believe that your body and mind are the only things that literally belong to you. If you don't have control over what to do with your body and mind then you are not free. If someone really wants to do drugs they'll do them anyway despite the illegality, and gangsters and often violent criminals will be the ones making a profit. Also, making things legal doesn't necessarily mean everyone will start doing them.


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

I guess I'm one of the only few people that's against marijuana.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Bianca12 said:


> I guess I'm one of the only few people that's against marijuana.


This.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

It should be legal. It's legal over here. Alcohol is much worse and it's legal...So, why not?


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

It should be legal. It's a plant that has therapeutic effects. Why are people against marijuana, but never talk about alcohol and tobacco? I should be able to grow a plant, without fear that the police are going to break down my door, and put me in a cell filled with murderers and rapists. Makes no sense.


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

Legal, but only in restricted areas! I don't want those drugs around me. An idea could be to give the people who don't use drugs a bonus in healthcare or something. I think the same about alcohol and tobacco.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes it should be legal for many reasonsd but the most important reason is because the U.S. has the highest rate of incarceration in the world and 1 in three people in prisonin the U.S. are in prison because of marijauna


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes it should be completely legalized no if, ands or buts about it.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

It should be legalized and unregulated.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Medicinal only is my stance.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

10 people say it should remain a criminal offense yet i've seen very minimal responses saying why they think that..


----------



## Chirp (May 27, 2012)

All drugs should be legalised and regulated.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Brad5 said:


> 10 people say it should remain a criminal offense yet i've seen very minimal responses saying why they think that..


Seriously what I was thinking. I just don't quite get it...



50piecesteve said:


> i think it should be legal and regulated, it would solve the jailhouse crowding problem in Texas
> 
> guy1: what are you in for?
> guy2 I got busted with 2 ounces bro
> ...


:lol


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Brad5 said:


> 10 people say it should remain a criminal offense yet i've seen very minimal responses saying why they think that..


And why should they? As with most public policy views held by stupid people, they're getting their way irrespective of any "reason" or "logic" behind it. There's strength in numbers, and numbers in stupid.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

kindasorta said:


> Medicinal only is my stance.


 Why? It's not like it's the only thing that works for most of the things it's prescribed for. 90% of the people taking it "medicinally" are lying to their doctors (or their doctors are quacks who will prescribe MJ to anyone who asks for it).


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Bianca12 said:


> I guess I'm one of the only few people that's against marijuana.


Why?


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

Illegal. As far as I am aware it is impossible to test for purposes of DUIs since it builds up in your system over time and stays for weeks to months. However, I have and probably will use it in the future because it is perfectly harmless when used responsibly.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Valentine said:


> Illegal.





Valentine said:


> However, I have and probably will use it in the future because it is perfectly harmless when used responsibly.


:blank


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Valentine said:


> Illegal. As far as I am aware it is impossible to test for purposes of DUIs since it builds up in your system over time and stays for weeks to months. However, I have and probably will use it in the future because it is perfectly harmless when used responsibly.


You used marijuana before and think DUI is an issue? You must have never drove high before?

DUI isn't a big issue/risk with marijuana like it is with alcohol & other drugs...
You don't swerve/ speed/ drive wreckless on it + you're pretty much hyper focused & fully aware of everything the whole time when driving high. I want to say far more then when you're sober because you realize you're high so you drive extra cautious so you don't get pulled over lol.

I can be blazed out my mind, with my body feel like it's floating but soon as i start the car im fully aware. That's how it is with most people i know who smoke too :stu


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

successful said:


> You used marijuana before and think DUI is an issue? You must have never drove high before?
> 
> DUI isn't a big issue/risk with marijuana like it is with alcohol & other drugs...
> You don't swerve/ speed/ drive wreckless on it + you're pretty much hyper focused & fully aware of everything the whole time when driving high. I want to say far more then when you're sober because you realize you're high so you drive extra cautious so you don't get pulled over lol.
> ...


But not everybody is the same. I know some people who get pretty clumsy when high, not somebody you want behind the wheel of a car.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree, legal and regulated. I wouldnt use it regularly, but people going to jail for small amounts is rediculous. I also dont see how its different from alcohol in terms of dui's. The people stupid enough to drive intoxicated will do it regardless of what theyre on. Plus kids already have ways to get a hold of weed and alcohol so i doubt thatd change. 

I would be worried a bit of that rush of use when itd be first legal, plus politicians only look 2-4 years ahead to the next election so i doubt enough of them would be proponents of it, so i dont see ut happening

Ultimately i dont care enough to voice my opinion about it tho


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Marijuana is discriminated against by legislators that are too scared of being referred to as a druggie. Legislators won’t stand up for what they believe in, only the self interest of the corporations they represent. 

Marijuana’s active ingredient THC is less toxic than nicotine.

Marijuana can be used to make hemp and other products such as paper (no more tree chopping) clothing, and rope. We can also make marijuana oil which can be used as a renewable fuel.

Control the prison population- too many people in prison for what enjoying a little weed. 

The US government is losing billions in tax revenue.

Cultivating marijuana will cause a spike in economic growth for more and more plantations of marijuana.

Marijuana use is in the bible. Genesis gave mankind the power over every land, sea, and animal. Not to mention every seed bearing plant. (Marijuana is a seed bearing plant) Yeah God approves Marijuana (Suck on that Bible Belters) 

how can people criticize something they never tried? 

Marijuana can create an agriculture spike in demand for labor, thus allowing more jobs for immigrants.


----------

